# Help!Please!



## Pen1124 (Dec 6, 2011)

So today was just like any other day, I've been flying my Birmingham rollers for about 2 maybe 3 weeks. At first I thought I had to males, but then I started to think I had a pair. Anyways I let them out after I got home around 230. Then as I was watching them, I noticed they were becoming more daring, and flying higher and farther than ever before. Then before I knew it they were out of my sight. After about an hour and a half the male pigeon finally came home. I went out searching around my neighborhood for a good 2 hours before i finally gave up. She still hasn't returned which means she's been gone for 5 hours now as I'm writing this. The male has already started roosting in the loft for the night, but she's still out somewhere. Will she ever return? I've kept the trap open, but I think I'll close it around nine and open it again at 6 am tomorrow. Should i let him fly when I get home tomorrow to maybe attract her again if she hasn't returned? Or should I just give up and get a new hen?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pen1124 said:


> So today was just like any other day, I've been flying my Birmingham rollers for about 2 maybe 3 weeks. At first I thought I had to males, but then I started to think I had a pair. Anyways I let them out after I got home around 230. Then as I was watching them, I noticed they were becoming more daring, and flying higher and farther than ever before. Then before I knew it they were out of my sight. After about an hour and a half the male pigeon finally came home. I went out searching around my neighborhood for a good 2 hours before i finally gave up. She still hasn't returned which means she's been gone for 5 hours now as I'm writing this. The male has already started roosting in the loft for the night, but she's still out somewhere. Will she ever return? I've kept the trap open, but I think I'll close it around nine and open it again at 6 am tomorrow. Should i let him fly when I get home tomorrow to maybe attract her again if she hasn't returned? Or should I just give up and get a new hen?


with rollers Im just not sure.. if it was a homer..then if it can return it does.. but usually if one is gone and you are sure it was paired, then she should be back to seek her mate...so don't despair.. keep a look out..and yes let you're birds out in the day and see if it attracts her back.


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

spirit wings, i notice you volunteer at Williamsburg. Do you happen to work with the Nankins there?


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

I would guess a BOP scared them off. I would fly your cock to help her find her way, though I don't know how successful one bird will be. Flying rollers in low numbers is problems waiting to happen.


----------



## Ken do_Mace (Mar 2, 2012)

Fly your cock first thing in the morning.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

I would too!
Give it time, sometimes it takes a while for a Pigeon to return to the loft.
Sometimes, it never happens.
Why not just get another one anyways?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

franciscreek said:


> spirit wings, i notice you volunteer at Williamsburg. Do you happen to work with the Nankins there?


yes! and the sheep and they have other chickens too.. and some hogs and oxen.. they have some runt pigeons as well.. an old timer looks after those. 

are you interested in Nankins?


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm Moving!


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

Spiritwings, I am very interested. I have a small group. I just added a couple pairs of rosecombs.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

franciscreek said:


> Spiritwings, I am very interested. I have a small group. I just added a couple pairs of rosecombs.


awsome.. she has the single combs and I have a few older ones they gave me..they are nice little birds.. very rare breed.. it is nice you are keeping them... raise some babies and tell the others to keep the breed going!


----------

